# Hitachi C10RA3 Review



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

That's a good lesson to learn only once, by the way. I think that's one that everyone with a background in construction learns in the beginning though. Figuring out which contractor grade tools are acceptable for fine woodworking and which are not was a challenge for me as well. This is where LJs can really help out. Best of luck with your new table saw search (which I am sure is happening as we speak  ). BTW, I really would be very cautious running a dado on that saw; it's not really meant to handle that sort of load if it's anything like the contractor grade TS I started with.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

I think this entire class of saw is a stretch when it comes to using a dado blade. It can be done on some of them, but not that well and not on the smaller ones like this.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

5/8" refers to the diameter of the arbor btw


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Not that it necessarily makes a difference, but I believe Hitachi calls this a "Job-Site Table Saw" and not a "Contractor's Table Saw."


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Mark is correct, it is a jobsite saw; meant for rough carpentry and easy portability.


----------



## BensBeerStShop (Jan 8, 2012)

I have to say that while agree that this really isn't a great saw, it is very serviceable little saw. I have one that I restored an entire house with. Lacking a miter saw, I also made all my angled cuts with this also. The included miter gauge is worthless, and I built 2 different sleds for it, a 90 degree sled and an adjustable miter sled. Built with this saw also. Personally, as far as these small jobsite saws go, I think it's about average. You can do about anything on this with a little extra ingenuity and a good helping of patience. For dados, a wobble blade might be what you need, but on the few I've done with this, it was two cuts and a chisel.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

If a tool meets your needs it is a good tool, if it does not then it needs to be replaced with one that does, and it does not have to be a $1000 tool to do so. Check craigslist and local pawn shops


----------



## OldRick (Oct 6, 2013)

Sorry your saw isn't working out so good for you. The saddest thing to me is companies that do not use standard sizes for things like miter slots and such. I fail to see how proprietary sizing can translate into acceptable sales numbers since I'm sure they are limited on available accessories. And it is through these accessories that allow us to do a variety of tasks and not just cut a board in half. I think all tools probably have their pros and cons though but I have to agree with you that this is basic stuff. I also wonder about some of their color choices, too, but that's a different can of worms. But hey…if the damn thing cuts reasonably straight and accurate I would be hard pressed to just throw it out.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

This class of saw is meant for framers to rip dimensional lumber on site, and to get hauled around like a tool bucket.

They really are a one trick pony

Thinking that it's appropriate for a woodworking shop is a mistake.


----------



## Everett1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol

Dado set in a job site saw…

Break out your router

I have the Bosch portable saw, which wasn't great with dadoes either. Got a delta 1946 from my mil

World of difference


----------

